# .54 cal Pyrodex P load!



## greyhair (Jun 19, 2009)

I was given a can of Pyrodex P, equal to FFFg. I normally use a 90gr load of FFg, and a 430gr conical, with my 1:38 twist CVA .54. What load should I use to get close to my FFg load with the Pyrodex P? Greyhair


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 19, 2009)

to me its a dangerous game using the wrong powder in your rifle and guessing."p" is meant for pistol, but its your life.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 19, 2009)

Get the pyrodex that is the ffg equivalent. buy ya a bp pistol or find someone that has one and can use the fffg. I'll take it.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 19, 2009)

greyhair: lots of people use FFFg in 50cal and larger rifles with no ill effects. Pyrodex P is the equivilent. We generally back off about 10% and work back towards the FFg load, so given that you generally use 90grFFg I'd start at 80gr and see what that does for you. The people who prefer FFFg over FFg in 50 cal and larger generally do so because they feel it doesn't foul as much.

I personally prefer FFFg because I use it in my handguns and I like just having the one can to deal with.


----------



## garndawg (Jun 19, 2009)

I, too, use Pyrodex P in my rifle (.50 Hawken).  I shoot 90gr under a patched round ball with no ill effects (100's of 'em, so far...)


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 19, 2009)

I agree with tv racin fan and garndog. Been shooting ml sinc before bp subs and never had any problems working up a load. Start out small and work up to load to suit your needs. Make sure gun is in good shape before you start. I use the same cautions when reloading smokeless. Bp and subs are more forgiving than smokeless. All the loads and methods we use today were researched before given to public. Use care my friend and shoot true. Only you can take care of you & your guns! Pm me if you need help.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 19, 2009)

The manual for my Traditions flintlock lists loads for FFg and FFFg. I believe the manual for the CVA rifle I built in the 80's from kit did as well but the latest manual doesn't (at least the one I found online doesn't).

IF you have any qualms about it I suggest you find someone with a revolver and give or trade that Pyrodex away. I'd suggest you send it to Hawg or even trade with you myself BUT I'm not driving to Oregon for a can of Pyrodex...


----------



## greyhair (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks! Guy's! My concern was that most people use this powder under a round ball or a sabot in big bores. My 1:38 twist will not shoot round balls and it is illegal to shoot sabots in Oregon. But it sure shoots good with conicals. Guess I'll try a load of 60gr and go from there. Greyhair


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 19, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> The manual for my Traditions flintlock lists loads for FFg and FFFg. I believe the manual for the CVA rifle I built in the 80's from kit did as well but the latest manual doesn't (at least the one I found online doesn't).
> 
> IF you have any qualms about it I suggest you find someone with a revolver and give or trade that Pyrodex away. I'd suggest you send it to Hawg or even trade with you myself BUT I'm not driving to Oregon for a can of Pyrodex...


Here I was trying to get him to ship it and u wanna suggest driving to Oregon. If I remember correctly, 60 grains of ffg is the minimum load for a 50 cal CVA. (caplock anyhow) U'd probably be ok using the 60 grain load, but don't try 100 grains because pistol powder burn quicker and will increase ur CUP to what may be dangerous levels. the CUP won't be as high in my opinion with round balls. Use them if ur bound and determined to burn fffg in ur rifle.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 19, 2009)

Hawg the cost for shipping would be more than the stuff is worth. Hawg if ya was close I have a can of Pyrodex I'd give ya, ya probably wouldn't want it as it is the FFg equivilent and I made the mistake of refilling my flask with real black. On the up side it ran fine in the my flintlock, down side is the can has been open for over a year now and might be useless...unlike true black the substitues can go bad from moisture. I have quite a collection of 50cal conicals and sabots I have been intending to give a try but just never quite get to them on range day. And I aquired some ball in various sizes.

Greyhair: My Traditions manual suggests that a load between 55-80 of FFg/50-75 of FFFg should be most accurate and it suggests that for conicals 5-10 grains over the PRB charge is most accurate. It lists 125 FFg/ 120 FFFg as max load for PRB or conicals. The CVA manual I have lists 60FFg as min and 120FFg as max and doesn't mention any loads for FFFg.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jun 20, 2009)

*black powder*



tv_racin_fan said:


> Hawg the cost for shipping would be more than the stuff is worth. Hawg if ya was close I have a can of Pyrodex I'd give ya, ya probably wouldn't want it as it is the FFg equivilent and I made the mistake of refilling my flask with real black.



I got rifles too. But really I wuz just kiddin' I have several cans of real ffg, fffg, and some pyrodex. I actually bought some goex fffg at BPS just the other day. You can never have too much Black powder can ya? I mean it's so useful for all kind of situations. Might have to blow a stump or sumthin'


----------



## greyhair (Jun 20, 2009)

tv racin fan! Thanks for the load data, I'll use some of it for a starting load. Was concerned knowing conicals can boost pressure quicker than a patched round ball load because of more resistance and heavier projectile. Appreciate the advice Guy's. Greyhair


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jun 20, 2009)

Hawg I got real lucky. A guy in the S&S had 4 lbs for sale for $40 and another had a partical can for $5 the wife asked why I needed more powder until I told her how much it was. I believe I have 11 cans mostly FFFg...

I am somewhat happy to report that Pyrodex mixed somewhat near half and half with FFg will work in a flintlock. Not happy to report that I have somehow misplaced my pan charger...


----------

